# The perfect lighted kindle 3 cover



## dnelsen (Jul 18, 2010)

I just received the new lighted cover by Amazon. Its great, but wish is were more simple. To make it even better in the future, I would love to see the bungee strap and leathertab gone. To do this, utilize magnetic closures similar to those on the Javoedge. They can place two straps on the outside corners and these straps can include small magnets that will mate with magnets on the inside of the front cover.

Amazon, are you listening?


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

As the original Amazon cover for the DX did incorporate the magnetic closure (very nice, I might add) there is obviously a reason why they have not continued to do so for the K3 (or even K2).  Due to the hand-wringing and complaints from some owners with previous designs, I suspect Amazon has taken the conservative route and designed the current cover to accomodate all types of users, from the careful to the careless.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Magnets and electronics aren't usually good bedfellows. Now, the solid state storage in the Kindle is probably impervious to small magnets. However I wouldn't be at all surprised if they found magnets to interfere with the wireless communications.

I don't usually trust magnets around my stuff. I once had a purse with a magnet-closure cel phone pocket. Whenever I would pull my ringing cel phone out, it would stop ringing when it passed the magnet!


----------



## groucho (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm with akpak.  I've seen too many hotel room key cards fail because they were put in a pocket which also contained a cellphone or gadget case with a magnetic enclosure.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I've had a Javoedge kindle cover w/magnetic closure for quite some time now and have never had a problem with any devices being erased, demagnetized, disfigured, etc.  My purse and wallet also have magnetic closures and they've not wiped out my cards or mem sticks either.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I removed the Amazon tag, but kept the strap - it's really needed to keep the K3 closed. I thought it would get in the way and catch on things when I put  my K3 in my purse, but it completely disappears into the groove . I love it.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> I've had a Javoedge kindle cover w/magnetic closure for quite some time now and have never had a problem with any devices being erased, demagnetized, disfigured, etc. My purse and wallet also have magnetic closures and they've not wiped out my cards or mem sticks either.


Same here. I have a JavoEdge case w/magnetic closure for almost a year now. No problems with it. I love this case. My Ipod is the same. magnetic closure and no problems.


----------

